# Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB für WQHD?



## Booogeyman (21. Dezember 2017)

*Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB für WQHD?*

Hallo zusammen.

Nachdem ich nun so einiges gelesen habe hier im Forum, bin ich mir immer unschlüssiger, was den Kauf eines neuen Monitors angeht.

Reicht meine GTX 1060 6GB überhaupt aus für WQHD 2560x1440p?

Was Spiele angeht bin ich nicht so anspruchsvoll. 
Details auf Ultra sind toll, mir reichen aber auch etwas weniger Details. 
Shooter spiele ich eigentlich so gut wie nie. Der neue sollte einfach besser sein als mein ASUS VS248H (VS248H | Monitore | ASUS Deutschland). 
Mit der Bildqualität des TN war ich bisher weitestgehend zufrieden, jedoch hätte ich gerne eine etwas höherer Auflösung und knackigere Farben.

Gruß


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB fÃ¼r WQHD?*

Was "reicht" ist deine persönliche Einstellung.

Es kommt extrem darauf an welches Spiel du in welchen Einstellungen mit wie vielen fps spielen möchtest. Eine Pauschalantwort gibts nicht. Für Counterstrike mit 60 fps zu spielen reicht in WQHD auch ne 50€-Grafikkarte. Willst du dagegen neueste Grafikkracher mit hohen Einstellungen haben und womöglich 120/144 fps geht ggf. auch eine GTX1080Ti in die Knie in WQHD.


----------



## RtZk (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB fÃ¼r WQHD?*

Kommt auf das Spiel, spielst du nur so etwas wie LOL und WoW, dann ja, bei neuen Spielen kann man es dann vergessen, es macht allgemein keinen Sinn mit zu niedrigen Details zu spielen, dafür aber eine höhere Auflösung zu haben, letztendlich sieht es dann nur schlechter aus als die niedrigere Auflösung mit hohen Details. Dafür ist der Unterschied dann aber riesig zwischen z.B Full HD Ultra und 4k Ultra, ersteres sieht im Vergleich dazu wie Pixelbrei aus.


----------



## Booogeyman (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB fÃ¼r WQHD?*

Ohje...ich glaub die Monitorfrage beschäftigt mich noch Wochen und Monate...

Ich glaub mein alter TN mit 1920x1080 wird mein treuer Begleiter bleiben müssen...


----------



## Rolk (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB fÃ¼r WQHD?*

Ob dir die Leistung für WQHD reicht kannst du per downsampling herausfinden.


----------



## Booogeyman (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB fÃ¼r WQHD?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Ob dir die Leistung für WQHD reicht kannst du per downsampling herausfinden.



Wie mach ich das denn?


----------



## JoM79 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB fÃ¼r WQHD?*

In die Nvidia Systemsteuerung gehen, dort 3D Einstellungen und da DSR auf Faktor 1,75.
Alles übernehmen und im Spiel WQHD einstellen.


----------



## RtZk (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB fÃ¼r WQHD?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> In die Nvidia Systemsteuerung gehen, dort 3D Einstellungen und da DSR auf Faktor 1,75.
> Alles übernehmen und im Spiel WQHD einstellen.



Wenn du es genau haben willst (und es geht) , dann stell 1,77 (bzw 1, Periode 7) ein.


----------



## Booogeyman (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB für WQHD?*

Danke.


----------



## claster17 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB fÃ¼r WQHD?*

Oder erstell eine benutzerdefinierte Auflösung mit 2560x1440, ebenfalls im Treiber.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB fÃ¼r WQHD?*

Nur funktioniert die benutzerdefinierte Auflösung nicht immer, DSR dagegen schon.


----------



## Booogeyman (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB für WQHD?*

Ich teste das. Im zweifel einfach mal einen bestellen und testen!


----------



## SchneidoR (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB fÃ¼r WQHD?*

Kannst dir doch trotzdem den WQHD Monitor holen. In Spielen wirst du halt erstmal ein paar Details runterstellen müssen. Und wenn die Zeit reif ist dann holst du eine bessere Grafikkarte nach. Oder holst dir erst ne Grafikkarte und demnächst dann der Monitor?


----------



## justme (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB fÃ¼r WQHD?*

Hab mir die Woche einen Dell U2715H bestellt, der sollte heute kommen, kann dir ja dann mal berichten wie er so läuft, hab auch eine GTX1060.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Booogeyman (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB fÃ¼r WQHD?*



wuurian schrieb:


> Hab mir die Woche einen Dell U2715H bestellt, der sollte heute kommen, kann dir ja dann mal berichten wie er so läuft, hab auch eine GTX1060.
> 
> Viele Grüße



Das wäre super. Bin gespannt drauf, was du für Erfahrungen sammelst.


----------



## SchneidoR (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB fÃ¼r WQHD?*

Ab Dienstag hab ich auch einen WQHD 27"...habe auch eine 1060 6GB. 

Per Downsampling habe ich in folgenden Spielen folgende FPS erreicht. Meine vorherige Auflösung (1680×1050) | WQHD 2560x1440:

Witcher 3: 68-70 |  47-56 
WoW(Dalaran): 86-105 | 80-94
Battlefield 4: 75-80 | 42-55
The Evil Within 2: 65-71 |  39-54

An den Einstellungen habe ich nie etwas verändert, nur die Auflösung. Nachdem ich die richtigen Details aus bzw. runter gestellt habe liefen alles Spiele mit WQHD dann auch konstant über ~70 FPS ohne großartig das Spiel schlechter aussehen zu lassen. 

Ich denke das ist dann so die Grenze wo eine neue Grafikkarte nur helfen kann oder man nimmt noch weniger Details in Kauf.


----------



## Rolk (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB fÃ¼r WQHD?*

Ich bin auch der Meinung das die Karte reichen sollte. Blind alles auf ultra stellen muss man sich halt abgewöhnen.


----------



## Booogeyman (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB fÃ¼r WQHD?*



SchneidoR schrieb:


> Ab Dienstag hab ich auch einen WQHD 27"...habe auch eine 1060 6GB.
> 
> Per Downsampling habe ich in folgenden Spielen folgende FPS erreicht. Meine vorherige Auflösung (1680×1050) | WQHD 2560x1440:
> 
> ...



So in die Richtung ist auch mein Genre. Derzeit Age of Conan, COnan Exiles, Diablo 3. 

Ich weiß nur noch nicht, wie schlimm eine PS4 an einem WQHD aussieht, da die nur 1920x1080p kann.
Sollte für gelegentliches PS4 zocken annehmbar sein...

Was ist es für ein 27" geworden?

Gruß


----------



## Booogeyman (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB fÃ¼r WQHD?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der Meinung das die Karte reichen sollte. Blind alles auf ultra stellen muss man sich halt abgewöhnen.



Mache ich fast nie, da jetzt 5 Jahre ne HD7950 im Einsatz war.


----------



## SchneidoR (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB fÃ¼r WQHD?*

Ich spiele eigentlich keine Konsolen. Erfahrungsgemäß würde ich aber sagen das es drauf an kommt wie weit weg du vom Bildschirm sitzt.

Ich habe zwei bestellt:

Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 Red Eagle Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der zweite hat den besten Preis für das Gebotene. Würde aber lieber bei Nvidia bleiben ...

Was Farben angeht kann man in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung auch die Sättigung erhöhen.

Edit: Der zweite hat Free Sync, der teuerer G Sync. Deshalb entscheide ich mich jetzt schon für die nächste Grafikkarte.


----------



## RtZk (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB fÃ¼r WQHD?*

Der Unterschied zwischen mittleren und Ultra Details ist schon sehr eindeutig sichtbar, zumindest in jedem  Spiel das ich besitze. Da lieber vielleicht doch nur 1080p und dafür ein deutlich besseres Bild, hohe Auflösung bringt nichts, wenn die restlichen Einstellungen auf Low sind, da sieht Full HD Ultra deutlich besser aus.


----------



## SchneidoR (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB fÃ¼r WQHD?*

Natürlich. Aber wieso jetzt ein FHD Monitor holen wenn die Grafikkarte früher oder später nachgerüstet wird?

Dann ärgert man sich nur weil man dann ne gute Grafikkarte hat aber eigentlich ja WQHD wollte...


----------



## RtZk (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB für WQHD?*

Und wann will er das? In 3 Jahren? In 3 Monaten?


----------



## Booogeyman (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB fÃ¼r WQHD?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Und wann will er das? In 3 Jahren? In 3 Monaten?



Naja. So genau weiss ich das noch nicht. Die GTX 1060 hab ich seit 5 Tagen. 
Ich werde mir wohl einfach mal einen WQHD bestellen und testen. Wenn mir die Qualität nicht ausreicht, um vernünftig zu zocken, dann geht er halt zurück und wird irgendwann ersetzt.
Wollte aber keine 450 EUR ausgeben für eine Grafikkarte. 
Wobei ich vielleicht genau das hätte machen sollen!? Vielleicht packen es ja die 300 EUR Karten in 2 Jahren? 
Es gibt noch so viele Geldgräber wie Sonos, Heimkino, TV...


----------



## facehugger (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB fÃ¼r WQHD?*

Zum Thema Bildquali nochmal den allseits beliebten Thread von Ion:

Warum mussen es immer noch Ultra-Details sein? [User-Special von Ion]

ich persönlich nutze lieber meist die höhere Auflösung  (DSR), dafür reichen mir dann aber hohe Details für meine Ansprüche in WQHD und oft sogar in 4K aus.

Gruß


----------



## SchneidoR (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB für WQHD?*

Doppelt


----------



## Octobit (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB für WQHD?*

Mal eben meine Erfahrung zum Thema:
Ausgangslage bei mir sind ein 4k Monitor und eine ähnlich starke 290x.
Ich spiele jetzt keine neuesten Grafikkracher, aber dein genanntes Diablo 3 flimmert auch ab und zu bei mir aufm Schirm. Und das mit annähernd max. Details bei 60fps, bei sehr vielen Effekten Richtung 50fps. Merke ich aber eher selten, meist nur an der eingeblendeten FPS Zahl, FreeSync sei Dank.  Also sollte deine 1060 auf WQHD auch gut performen.

Generell muss ich aber auch widersprechen, ich finde die Auflösung wesentlich wichtiger als die Details. Klar, wenn alles auf Low ist, wird's auch unschön, aber ich würde 4k mit mittleren Einstellungen jederzeit 1080p high vorziehen. Die gewonnene Schärfe bekommt man nie wieder rein. So ein 1080p Bild kann ich mir nicht wirklich mehr geben, sieht einfach alles wie Matsche aus.

Aber so hat jeder Prioritäten, du musst es selber herausfinden. Aber eine 1060 kann man schon für WQHD nutzen.


Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A5010 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RtZk (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB für WQHD?*

4k und Full HD ist aber ein deutlich größerer Sprung als von WQHD auf Full HD.


----------



## Octobit (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB für WQHD?*

Dafür kannst du die Bildqualität auch wieder etwas höher Schrauben als in 4K. 
Aber eigentlich gute Idee, wenn das Budget da ist, könnte er auch direkt auf 4k gehen.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A5010 mit Tapatalk


----------



## claster17 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB für WQHD?*

Diablo3 gehört zu den eher anspruchslosen Spielen, wo man sich oft im CPU-Limit befindet. Da ist es kein Wunder, dass das selbst mit einer 290X auf 4K klappt.


----------



## Icuk73 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB für WQHD?*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hab das grad mal wie in Post Nr. 7 beschrieben probiert. Coole Sache.

Sieht mal die Einstellungen in den angehängten Bildern. Beim Spiel handelt es sich um Crysis 2.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das ist der Log von Afterburner.

24-12-2017, 16:55:38 Crysis2.exe benchmark completed, 8001 frames rendered in 158.094 s
                     Average framerate  :   50.6 FPS
                     Minimum framerate  :   36.1 FPS
                     Maximum framerate  :   79.9 FPS
                     1% low framerate   :   25.2 FPS
                     0.1% low framerate :   17.8 FPS


Wie schätzt Ihr das ein?

Demzufolge schafft meine Palit GTX 1060 SuperJetsream WQUHD (wobei ich die 1600 nicht ganz verstehe, sind doch eigentlich 1440)?
Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass Crysis 2 nach wie vor ein sehr forderndes Game ist?

Danke und Frohe Weihnachten.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## N8Mensch2 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB für WQHD?*

Kommt drauf an, was man möchte. Gehe ich von mir aus, müssen es fixe 60 fps sein. Crysis 3 ist ähnlich fordernd wie Teil 2, da schafft meine 1070 auch keine 60 fps in WQHD. Also reicht für was?
Reichen dir 30 fps+, dann geht's natürlich .


----------



## Icuk73 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB für WQHD?*

Nun. Normal istves doch so dass das Auge mind..30 braucht?!

Ich überleg halt ob jetzt lieber nen wqhd 27er oder nen neuen 24 fullhd.

Wenn ich da so im Schnitt 50 hab wärs evtl sinnvoller doch gleich auf den 27 wqhd zu gehen.

Aktuelle spiele kauf ich eh nicht. Wenn dann eher ältere. C.b. crysis 3 und cod mw3 oder blackops.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB für WQHD?*

Wieviel fps jemand "braucht", ist sehr subjektiv. Ein Kinofilm läuft mit 24 fps. Sehr rucklig, aber die Leute sind es gewohnt. Spielt jemand immer mit 25 bis xy fps, ist er es gewöhnt und empfindet es normal / gut. Spielt man länger mit fixen 60 fps , wirken 40 fps rucklig. Spielt man länger mit 144 fps, wirken 60 fps schlierig und rucklig.
30 fps sind schon mal besser als 20 fps, ganz klar. Immerhin 50% mehr fps.

Persönlich würde ich jetzt auch keinen FHD Monitor mehr kaufen. Auch für's surfen und office eine Qual, wenn man von Tablet und Handy >300 dpi gewohnt ist. Fürcherlich matchig, franzelig und pixelig. 

Crysis3 ist zwar alt, grafisch aber noch ganz vorne dabei, auch was die benötigte Hardwareleistung betrifft. CoD eher low, da geht wahrscheinlich bei älteren Teilen auch WQHD @ 60 fps.


----------



## claster17 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB für WQHD?*



Icuk73 schrieb:


> Nun. Normal istves doch so dass das Auge mind..30 braucht?!



30 FPS damit das Auge/Gehirn es als Bewegung erkennt. Flüssig ist es nicht für jeden. Ich selbst möchte mindestens 60, im Idealfall über 90 FPS, damit es gut spielbar ist.
Es ist auch eine Frage der Gewöhnung. Tendenziell haben Leute, die 120+Hz und über 60FPS gewohnt sind, höhere Anforderungen als solche, die ihr ganzes Leben nur 60Hz und unter 60FPS vor sich hatten.

Es gibt auch hübsche Plugins, die Filme in Echtzeit hochinterpolieren:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1MuFWCgDhgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Da merkt man mal, wie unglaublich ruckelig 24FPS eigentlich sind.


----------



## Icuk73 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB für WQHD?*

Was würdet ihr mir raten?

Aber eins vorweg: ich werde mir jetzt keine andere Grafikkarte kaufen. Hab ja grad erst Anfang Dezember den PC gekauft/gebaut (Highend-Graka brauch ich nicht --> Zockerei ist momentan eher ein Strohfeuer wieder, und wie gesagt, die neuesten Spiele kauf ich mir eh nicht -> Crysis 3 noch aber das wird ja ähnlich wie 2 sein).
Eigentlich reicht mir ein 24er. Hab jetzt ja auch einen. Ich denk die paar cm werden das Kraut nicht fett machen. 

Ist es ein beachtlicher Unterschied von z.B. 60 auf 144 hz?

Bis ich heute den beschriebenen Test gemacht hab war ich eigentlich schon auf diesen Monitor fixiert:
Acer Predator XB241Hbmipr Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gründe:
- lt. Youtube-Kaufberatung mehr oder weniger HighEnd im FULLHD-Bereich
- 144 Hz
- Gsync
- UND (WICHTIG) Blaulichtfilter
- Preis (der ist noch erschwinglich)
- Größe würde noch passen, weil ich ja relativ nah am Bildschirm sitze (ich hab bedenken, dass mir auch der 27er zu groß ist --> Kopfbewegung)


----------



## N8Mensch2 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB für WQHD?*

Das ist auch *sehr* aufschlussreich:
https://frames-per-second.appspot.com
Leider kann man mit 60 Hz Monitor nicht mehr als 60 Hz testen .
Aber wie man sieht, schliert auch der 60 Hz Ball. Jedoch ist dagegen der 30 FPS Ball eine Matsch-Suppe. 
Ich denke mal, mit 144 wäre der Ball gestochen scharf erkennbar. 
Also dreht man sich mit 144hz (und fps) in Spielen, ist vieles besser erkennbar und es schliert nichts. 
Hat man jedoch 144 Hz Monitor und nur 60 FPS, ist der Effekt natürlich nicht so groß.


----------



## Icuk73 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB für WQHD?*

Durch einen Vergleich hab ich mir grad selber die Antwort gegeben.

LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 27", Diagonale bis 27", Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD), Panel-Besonderheiten: Blaulichtfilter, Reaktionszeit: bis 2ms, Bildwiederholfrequenz: ab 144Hz, Variable Synchronisierung: NVIDIA G-Sync Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deut

Mindestens rd. 250 Euro Aufpreis für einen Monitor mit ähnlicher Ausstattung (Gsyn und Blaulichtfilter) sind es mir nicht wert. 
Vor allem wenn ich dann doch unzufrieden bin und doch ne andere GRAKA will. Da wird das ein Fass ohne Boden.


----------



## Icuk73 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB für WQHD?*

Ja der untere Ball ist ja wirklich übel.

Meinen Augen zu liebe kauf ich mir lieber doch jetzt einen HighEnd Full-HD Monitor. 
Wenn es in 2-3 Jahren wieder was anderes gibt hab ich jetzt wenigstens nicht zu viel Geld verbraten.


----------



## Icuk73 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB für WQHD?*

Sollte man wenn dann in jedem Fall GSYNC nehmen? oder kann man darauf getrost verzichten wenn man 144 hz hat?


----------



## claster17 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB für WQHD?*

Was wollt ihr eigentlich mit Blaufilter? Win10 hat das eingebaut und heißt Nachtmodus.


----------



## Icuk73 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB für WQHD?*

Aha.ok. das wusste ich nicht


----------



## reddevil66693 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB für WQHD?*

Hat mein Monitor auch.


----------



## RtZk (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB für WQHD?*



Icuk73 schrieb:


> Sollte man wenn dann in jedem Fall GSYNC nehmen? oder kann man darauf getrost verzichten wenn man 144 hz hat?



Man kann sowieso darauf verzichten.


----------



## Icuk73 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB für WQHD?*

Kannst du mir erklären warum?


----------



## reddevil66693 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB für WQHD?*

Weil es nur tearing verhindert wenn juckts.


----------



## Icuk73 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB für WQHD?*

Ok. Also mir ist das selbst bei meinem alten Monitor noch nicht aufgefallen.
Dann schau ich mal nach Monitore die das nicht haben.  (weil des kost ja auch ganz schön Aufpreis)

Hätteste du ne Empfehlung für nen Monitor ohne Gsync?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB für WQHD?*

Ich würde nicht auf G-Sync verzichten, auch nicht bei 144 Hz. Teste es selber, indem du ein Spiel mit Vsync spielst, das die 144 Fps konstant halten kann. Dadurch bekommt man annähernd(!) einen Eindruck, wie ein rissfreies Bild auf einen wirkt.

Klar stört Tearing jeden mehr oder weniger. Aber ich halte es für Quark, ordentlich Geld in Hardware zu investieren und dann trotzdem mit zerrissener Matschgrafik zu spielen.


----------



## Icuk73 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB für WQHD?*

Hi.

So gerade nochmal die WQHD-Auflösung in Crysis 2 mit einer Stufe weniger Details (jetzt Extrem vorher Ultra). Ich bin überrascht, dass das so viel ausmacht:

25-12-2017, 23:07:39 Crysis2.exe benchmark completed, 26438 frames rendered in 342.141 s
                     Average framerate  :   77.2 FPS
                     Minimum framerate  :   51.1 FPS
                     Maximum framerate  :  120.7 FPS
                     1% low framerate   :   44.4 FPS
                     0.1% low framerate :   31.2 FPS


Achja mit Call of Duty MW hab ich es auch probiert. Bei vollen Details war ich da über 200 fps. 
Da ist crysis schon wesentlich fordernder.
Ist MW3 und Black Ops auch so sparsam mit den Anforderungen?


----------



## Icuk73 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB für WQHD?*

So heut war ich mal bei MediaMarkt und Expert.

Ich seh ja nicht ganz so gut (Brillenträger), aber ein 27er mit FULLHD geht eigentlich nicht. Irgendwie alles a bissal unscharf
Den hatten Sie da:
Acer Predator XB270HBbmjdprz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das war nix gescheites.

Zusätzlich hatten Sie den hier (zu nem super Preis von ca. 540,00 oder so):

Acer Predator XB271HKbmiprz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

aber ein 4K hilft mit einer GTX 1060 halt wenig.

Seufz


----------



## PCGH_Manu (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB für WQHD?*

Dann bleib doch bei 24 Zoll und Full HD oder eben bei WQHD und 27 mit Einschränkungen in den Grafikdetails?

Ich hätte ja den Hunderter draufgelegt und eher ne 1070 eingebaut, wenn du auf WQHD spekulierst. Gebraucht gibt es die mit etwas Suchen schon für ca. 350 Euro. Meiner Ansicht nach die Graka mit dem besten Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## Icuk73 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB für WQHD?*

Da wußte ich es noch nicht. Ich bin da noch nicht davon ausgegangen einen neuen Monitor zu beschaffen.

Ja werd höchst wahrscheinlich bei FULL-HD bleiben.

Ich nehm an die nächsten 2-3 Jahre wird sich noch was tun mit den Grakas (nächste Generation). Dann reicht es da auch noch, was komplett neues (Graka und Monitor) anzuschaffen.
Ich hab ja jetzt erst den PC angeschafft....das wird mir dann auch zu viel schön langsam


----------



## justme (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB fÃ¼r WQHD?*



Booogeyman schrieb:


> Das wäre super. Bin gespannt drauf, was du für Erfahrungen sammelst.



Also, nach knapp einer Woche mit dem Dell U2715H kann ich eigentlich nur positives berichten.

Die Auflösung 2560x1440 macht schon was her, bin begeistert.
Manche Webseiten muss man halt schnell mal auf 110% umstellen, hält sich aber in Grenzen.

BLB ist natürlich vorhanden, sieht man aber wirklich nur bei einem schwarzen Hintergrund, in Spielen oder auf dem Desktop fällt es mir gar  nicht auf.
BF1 rennt auf 60FPs durchgehend wenn ich die Grafik auf Middle stelle, dort gibt auch sonst keine Probleme, FHD runterzugehen hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht ausprobiert.

Habe am Anfang befürchtet ich müsste größere Einschränkungen in Kauf nehmen mit der GTX1060, kann ich aber nicht bestätigen.


----------



## chaotium (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB fÃ¼r WQHD?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was "reicht" ist deine persönliche Einstellung.
> 
> Es kommt extrem darauf an welches Spiel du in welchen Einstellungen mit wie vielen fps spielen möchtest. Eine Pauschalantwort gibts nicht. Für Counterstrike mit 60 fps zu spielen reicht in WQHD auch ne 50€-Grafikkarte. Willst du dagegen neueste Grafikkracher mit hohen Einstellungen haben und womöglich 120/144 fps geht ggf. auch eine GTX1080Ti in die Knie in WQHD.



GTA 5 mit höchsten einstellungen in WQHD nur knappe 90 FPS


----------



## Icuk73 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB für WQHD?*

So heut hab ich mir mal beim Media-Markt einen (eigentlich uralten) Acer XB270HUBPRZ angeschaut.
Der hat ihn mir an einen Gaming-PC angeschlossen.
Also tatsächlich....bei IPS sind die Farben schon kräftiger. 
Auflösung war gut mit WQHD.

Hab den Monitor aber nicht gekauft. Fand auf die schnelle keine Tests nur das er doch schon recht alt war. Und da erschienen mir 599 zu viel.
Außerdem hatte er einen Displayfehler.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB für WQHD?*

Lol woher haben die denne noch nen  Acer XB270HU hergekramtoO?

Und dann noch 600€ für verlangen wtf?
Das wieder typisch MM dummfang.

Die  sind wohl nach nem jahr über den Monitor gestolpert der schon Staub angesetzt hat der wurde bstimmt in de tiefsten Ecke verschoben

Hätte da mal ordentlich gehandelt mit dem die wissen das auch das er garnicht mehr hergestellt wird und schon min 1Jahr lang nicht mehr vk wird wenn nicht noch länger..

Hier haste Test.

Test Monitor Acer XB270HUbprz - Prad.de

Würde den auf 350-450€ Handeln.

Ok wenner schon fehler hat dann garnicht nehmen da ist das ja noch frecher mit den 600€xD


----------



## Icuk73 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB für WQHD?*

ja. vermutlich war das so  

Nee, wenn werd ich wohl eher den ASUS PQ279Q nehmen.
Aber von gestern auf heut wieder rd. 50,00 EUR mehr.

Das nervt. Mit der Hardware ist es ja schlimmer wie an der BÖrse.  
Vermutlich wird ich doch auch ne andere GRAKA dazunehmen (1080 TI).

Bei  MM hatten sie auch noch einen MSI Gaming PC (mit GTX 1070) ratetmal zu welchem Preis ...............für gut 3200,00 EURO (lach)
Zusätzlich aufgebaut war ein Samsung UW-Monitor (ich glaub der wars Samsung C49HG90 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland)
das ist schon brutal so ein Gerät. Möchte ich nicht. Da muß man ja voll den Kopf bewegen.  Bei mir wo der Monitor ca. 65 cm vor mir steht......geht gar nicht)


Was meint ihr? Werden die Graka-Preise auf absehbare Zeit wieder runter gehen?
(meint GTX 1060 könnt ich ja gut verkaufen was ich so beobachtet hab - da zahl ich nur geringfügig drauf ggf. meinem KP)


----------



## Leitwolf200 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB für WQHD?*

Naja die PC Preise sind eh immer gesalzen dort..

Wenn dann mal auch hochwertige sachen drinne wären aber dann steckt immer das günstigste MB drinne oder nen Chinaknaller NT und,und,und.

Wer heut noch fertig PC kauft ist eh selber schuld..


Der Samsung ist bestimmt nice nur die Auflösung ist nen absoluter lacher für die größe...

Beschweren sich schon einige das es grauenhaft ist darauf überhauptwas zu lesen...

Ob GPu Preise fallen ka.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB für WQHD?*

Weiß niemand, wie sich die GPU Preise entwickeln. Der Trend geht eher Richtung steigende Preise. 
Nvidia schaut, ob aktuelle Hardware sich gut verkauft, und dann ist keine leistungsstarke neue Generation nötig. Oder sagen wir: keine neue Generation zu üblichen, die alte Generation ablösenden Preisen.

Möchte Nvidia bei negativen Aussichten den Absatz halten oder noch steigern und die Technik ist vorhanden, können sie etwas raus hauen, um Besitzer aktueller Generation wieder zu locken.
Sind die Absatzaussichten der aktuellen Generation weiterhin hoch, könnten sie mögliche Leistungssteigerungen und zukünftige Technik zurückhalten. 
Mitbewerber macht auch nicht wirklich Druck.
Wie sich das Mining Thema weiter entwickelt, ist auch nicht vorhersehbar.


----------



## Icuk73 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1060 6GB für WQHD?*

So hab jetzt zugeschlagen mit dem PQ278QR und der 1080 TI.

 Die Odyssee hat ein Ende.

 Danke Euch


----------

